# Limping?!



## shauna980 (May 2, 2013)

My two light Sussex are limping, I washed their feet with Luke warm salt water, the soles of their feet are red and a bit swollen, what should I do?


----------



## apdeb (Jul 9, 2013)

I think they have bumblefoot 

Google it for instructions
Hottest day yet in ct today


----------



## shauna980 (May 2, 2013)

How can I cure bumble foot? Without taking her to a vet


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

What kind of ground are they on ? Can you take a pick?


----------



## shauna980 (May 2, 2013)

The are on concrete slabs, but are able to come off of them and go onto dirt


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

If there is black scab on the foot, it is bumblefoot. It is not a pretty thing to help fix but it can be done.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I just did removal of bumble foot on my 3 year old hen. I helped with her prolapse vent about a year ago. Ya!!! I got it out! It was kinda cool to actually see it out. I am very proud that I could handle it! Now she needs rest.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

If you are feeding high protein percentages this can contribute to gout, which sounds like what they are experiencing. 

You can cut proteins and make sure you are not overfeeding. You can also provide more cushion and healthy footing by starting a deep litter system in their coop and run and keep it managed well. The extra cushion underfoot and cleaner environment that deep litter can provide will help~but I'd keep their protein percentages at 16% and no higher than 18%..ever.

For now, soak their feet in warm epsom salts a few times to help ease the inflammation, dry them well and make the other changes. If you don't make some changes to diet and/or footing, the gout can become infectious, encapsulate and cause a pocket of infection which has to be cored out, drained and treated with antibiotic ointment. 

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure, they say...


----------



## shauna980 (May 2, 2013)

I've put shavings on the bottom of their run and the is no black in the foot, just a bit swollen and red, the scales on the bottom of their feet seem to have gone, I feed the corn at the moment and layers pellets, should I change that?


----------



## shauna980 (May 2, 2013)

Is it odd that both of my Sussex got it at the same time? But my broody rhode rock hasn't got it


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

shauna980 said:


> I've put shavings on the bottom of their run and the is no black in the foot, just a bit swollen and red, the scales on the bottom of their feet seem to have gone, I feed the corn at the moment and layers pellets, should I change that?


What is the percentage of protein on your pellets? And..if you are feeding layer, you really don't need to feed the corn. Corn can contribute to gout as well.

Some birds process their nutrients better than others.

The black in the foot would come later if this is allowed to continue and if it really is gout.


----------

